# Videos: Medical Student Tutorials



## Ingrid (May 21, 2012)

There are some great videos at:

http://helphippo.com

Their "Cardiac Auscultation" tutorial series is the BEST way to learn heart murmurs period. 

And they have a mnemonic for glycolysis that actually works! 

I also recommend their "Immunology" series - actually all their videos are pretty useful.

(Note/Warning: Some of their mnemonics (especially anatomy) can get use "crude humor" - but that's what makes them memorable


----------



## Emi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much! ^_^


----------

